# C50 sizing?



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Did the C50 geometry chart change during the lifespan of this frame? I've noticed charts that say a 61 is "O" sized 58.6 and others saying 58.2 center to center on a traditional frame. Currently ride a Look 585 XL with a top tube of 57.5 and want to make sure the TT is not too long. Have a setback saddle on that frame. The C50 in question is a 2005 model.
Would I be better off on a 60 or 61cm. 190.5cm tall but long legged.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think sizing changed through the C40 and 50 era and hasn't changed much even now. I'd use the chart on the Colnago site for the C59 and Master as a guide. Even an old one is going to be pretty close. I'd go by top tube length for comparison. At 6'3", a 57.5 TT sounds short. That's the size Look 585 my 6'2" son rides. I can't find the seat tube angle of the Look which could also affect relative sizing (shallow seat tube angle leads to need for longer top tube). My 6'3"+ son is riding a 58 sloping C50, roughly equivalent to a 61 or 62. He's also ridden my 59 Tecnos with a 130 stem but it really does look small on him. I suspect you could make either a 61 or 62 work.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

I was fitted for a C50 several years back and they recommended a "61" frame. Interestingly enough I have found charts online indicating that a C50 "61" is both possibly a 58.6 and 58.2. The original measurement session and chart of the bike at that time (2006) shows 58.2 top tube. That is why I am wondering if there is a change in sizing in the last few years. I know we are talking only 0.4 cms but I would like to know regardless why the discrepancy.
My legs are long and apparently my hip flexibility is not great and that is why the 57.5 top tube works, I also have a setback seat tube. Just got a chance to ride a "60" and it did feel small to me but then again his seat post was not setback and his cockpit was set much lower than my Look.
Appreciate your comments.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I had a 2005 61 cm C50. I do think the geometry changed a very little the year after I bought mine. I think mine had a TT of 58.2 cm and STA of 73.0 deg. I am about 6' 1" and it fit great with a 120 stem. I did have to use a straight post though to get far enough forward without having to have my saddle rails slammed.
I kind of think that I could have ridden a few sizes either side of the 61 cm and still have been happy, as you say the difference is just a few mm between sizes. Giant and others can make most fit on 4 sizes after all.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it depends if your C50 has traditional geometry or if it's sloping. My C50 has sloping gemoetry and is a size 50, which is the equivalent to a 54.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Both sizing charts were non sloping..."O" figure displayed not "OS".


----------

